# ...Help me build a loft bed!



## mandapocalypse (Feb 4, 2011)

I need tips and suggestions!
For those of you with experience please respond! Or if you have pictures of badass DIY loft beds...

Going to be building a loft bed soon, just need to gather more information first. I'm not so great at being precise and technical, so this will be challenging.
I'm going to try and scavenge all the wood....

Please share your ideas!


----------



## Linda/Ziggy (Feb 4, 2011)

Hey,
I built a platform bed.
Easy !

You just need to make the platform and put it up on 4 solid wood posts.
You can also drill through the posts into your wall/et for strength.

If you know anyone with a futon frame , have a look at it to get an idea of
how to design it.
You can also use pallet wood.

Linda/Ziggy


----------



## Nemo (Feb 4, 2011)

Ever since I saw the movie 'The Science of Sleep' I've always wanted a loft bed.. I was looking for an image but couldn't find the one I wanted.. This is the best I could do!






This is pretty much the same type:





There are so many things you could do with the underside as well... I giant doggie house if you have a pup.. book shelf / reading area. Computer table. Post pictures if you ever get it built! I'd love to see.


----------



## mandapocalypse (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks for the tips!

Will start construction soon.


----------



## finn (Feb 9, 2011)

Unless you have thick planks, strong bolts and tight tolerances, you'll need corner braces so it won't wobble.


----------



## tree hopper (Feb 11, 2011)

here is a link on how to build the one in the pic. above posted by Nemo. idk if it helps. would love to see pics when ya get it done. good luck! do u have access to supplies and what not?


----------



## tree hopper (Feb 11, 2011)

Loft Bed/Theater Cave AKA "The Beast" oops forgot the link.......there ya go


----------

